# Wood pigeon found in Chester



## tamsin (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi there! I am wondering if anyone can help me? I found a wood pigeon on saturday that i think had fallen out of a tree all sprawled out on the ground. I have kept it in a warm room in a cardboard box and have been feeding it mushed up meal worm and bird seed with a pepet(just a very small amount) and have put drops of water on the side of its beak. It seems to be doing well but now when i try and feed it it is really struggling to get away from me and i can hardly give it anything anymore-also it is flapping its wings and looks like its attempting to fly with no joy. Does anyone know what I can do and whether there is a rescue place in Cheshire area that I can take a wood pigeon in?(i'm worried that if i take it to rspca etc it will just get put down! Also how many times a day does it need feeding and how much food does it need?Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tamsin,

Thanks for looking out for this Woodie. Do you know if it's a youngster. If it doesn't have a white ring around it's neck yet it will be a juvenile.

As far as feeding, it does depend on how old it is. If it's fully feathered, you can feed it some defrosted peas or sweetcorn. You just need to open it's beak with your finger nail and pop one ata time in towards the back of it's throat so it will swallow them.

Just come back to us on how old you think it might be in case it's younger and need a more mushy diet, then we'll take it from there.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Also, if we know how old he is we can assess how likely he is to be releasable and that will help decide where he should go...NOT the RSPCA!  Their usual advice with woodies is to leave them where they are and "let nature take its course" . so I wouldn't think a woodie would live long in their care.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Tamsin, there is a good bird Sanctuary near ROCHDALE in LANCASHIRE.

Their full address is: THREE OWLS SANCTUARY, WOLSTENHOME FOLD,NORDEN,NR ROCHDALE LANCASHIRE OL11 5UD

pHONE 01706 659090.

GIVE THEM A CALL FIRST TO LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE COMING. THEY CAN ADVISE WHEN THEY ARE OPEN FOR ADMISSION AND CAN GIVE ADVICE OVER THE PHONE

BEST WISHES JAYNE


----------



## tamsin (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for your reply-its great : )The pigeon is almost fully feathered but it still has quite a few dowdy bits! If i get a chance later i'll try get a photo of it on here, it doesn't seem to have a white ring around its neck-its got a kind of pouch-is that where they store food? sorry i've never looked after a bird before so bein a bit clueless haha!! I'll also give that number a call and have a word with them-thanks so much again!!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tamsin,

If the 'pouch' you mean is just below the throat area, then yes it's probably the crop where the food goes before going into their system. It's a good way of telling if they've fed or not.

The sanctuary Jayne suggested is ideal, but it maybe about an hour from you. If you were able to take there they would be able to release it with other Woodies once it's mature enough which is by far the best way for them to integrate and be able to survive in the wild.

A photo would be good.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The Three Owls Sanctuary would be best, despite the distance, particularly if there is any chance that he won't be completely healthy and releasable.

Otherwise you might want to enquire at the Wirral Park Wildlife Rehabilitation Unit, they say they take all wildlife, but I think it is always wise to double check their policy on pigeons. We have no first hand information on them, feedback is always welcome!: 

Wirral Country Park Wildlife Rehabilitation Unit
Station Road 
Thurstaston 
Wirral 
Cheshire 
L61 0HN 
Telephone: 0151 648 4371


----------



## Miloko (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello Tamsin!

I am in a similar situation to yourself, and not too far away form you. I have a fledgling woodie that I am caring for after he was run over by a car in front of my house. I am just learning the best way to feed him, which was an important thing to get right because the signs of dehydration/malnutrition set in quickly. My thread is here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/in...found-advice-needed-north-wales-uk-39229.html

in case some of my experiences and the responses from the good people here are any use to you.

I have also supplied my Facebook address on there if that is something you could use. I am no expert on pigeons myself, and the pigeon talk forum is definitely the best place for safe, useful advice, however, a bit of friendly support can be good too.

Best of luck to you!


----------

